# Pressure canner propane camp stove question



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I can buy one of these brand new, at the store, for 65.00.

Will this work to with my presto pressure canner??

Thanks!!

PS: is this a good deal?


----------



## vinylguy (Mar 27, 2011)

I think it is a great deal. Same one here I can get it on sale for $75.00 regular price around $90.00. Where are you able to get it?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I looked at these at a store near us. I say yes,it will work, unlike turkey fryers it has an adjustment knob for the burners.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

How many BTU?

Our camp Chef Explorer looks just like this, has 30,000 BTU and pressure cans easily on just above low on the dial.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

good price yhey are about 90 here. keeps lots of heat out of the house. two burners are really handy. i put up 300 + pt with mine this year. get an extra gas bottle. dont want to run out of gas w/20 min to go.


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just set it up out of the wind, air movement can really upset a canner.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

That's what I use.....works great! That's a great price, I got our on sale for $95.

It can get my caners boiling so much fast then my kitchen stove. Once it's back to a boil after adding jars I can take it down to LOW and it's fine. Only down side is it does need to be shielded from wind. Normal Ohio breezes are fine, but on windy days I lean wood panels against it to block the wind - which will blow out the flame.

I should mention I use this for both water bath and pressure canning (mines a Presto, too)


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I use a single propane burner with mine. It works dandy! Keep all that heat and humidity outside on the deck. It's a close to an outdoor kitchen that I'm ever going to have!


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

7thswan said:


> I looked at these at a store near us. I say yes,it will work, unlike turkey fryers it has an adjustment knob for the burners.


Never met a turkey fryer burner that didn't have an adjustment knob


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

PackerBacker said:


> Never met a turkey fryer burner that didn't have an adjustment knob


 Maybe mine are older than dirt. ?


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

7thswan said:


> Maybe mine are older than dirt. ?


Even if it doesn't have a knob the valve on the tank should give enough adjustment to can on it.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I know it's an old thread but just wanted to thank you all for the discussion! I've been looking at outdoor burners and wondering if they had enough range in their flame adjustment to be able to turn the fame down far enough when you don't need full afterburner, like once a pressure canner is already heated and up to pressure.

Thanks!!


----------

